# xmas presents



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Ok, besides wood, what did you get or get yourself for xmas? I did happen across a neighbor cutting down some crepe myrtle so I got some wood too. I got a couple badly needed cordless drills and a router/router table. Router table is just like this one (http://www.jessem.com/main_page.htm) but blue and I got the variable speed 3.5hp milwakee router to go with it. I never thought a router table could be so nice. I'm used to struggling with my old one that I could never get the hieght right and when I did it would crawl on me. Not any more. Milled some door trim and baseboards for the house last week. Just being able to do that is cool. It makes wood chips way faster than I can on the lathe
later, biggreen


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Good lookin' router set-up , BG...Wish I had space for some of that stuff, but it aint gonna happen.lol..

For some reason, this Xmas, I didn't get nuthin' to do with woodworking. Looks like your connection with Santa Claus is running smoother than mine..

Did finally get a combo printer/scanner/copier from the kids that I badly needed..(and let them know about it all year long..lol)

Other than that..it wuz just 'shirts 'n' socks' for the geezer...

I musta been BAAAD sometimes during the year....:smile:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I got about the same as you Jim. I got jeans, underwear, shirts and some new aftershave all from Goodwill:smile:. I thought I was the bad boy last year.:smile:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I also got a combo pinter/scanner/copier from my son and got me a new Dodge pickup this year. My old truck was 16 years old and time for a new one. I love it, even though it is a Dodge.

I however have been eyeing one of them Fein MultiMaster saws for my after Christmas gift to myself.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

My mother in law got me underwear. Wonder what those two have been talking about?
Later, biggreen


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Shannon and I really didn't do gifts this year as for our B-days and Christmas we put the money in a kitty so we can return to La Paz Mexico for another week this summer for some prime grade A fishing.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Got a nice Milwaukee jig saw - used it a couple of times so far and love it. Had a Makita which worked well but every so often the blade would come loose. Got some clothes etc. and some video games for the Wii along with a pair of Air Hogs (Laser shooting helicopters). Hey - why should I grow up??


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Steve - sounds like you're pretty impressed with the Jessem. I've been looking at router lifts and that looks like a pretty good one. Did your table come with a fence? They get real proud of those things when they put them all together and I'm debating on just buying the lift and installing it on my home made table. Sure would love to hear any opinions you (or anyone else) might have on any brand of lifts.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

My wife got me a Worksharp 3000 and approved a pre-Christmas order of a Freud 2 1/4 hp router package on closeout of $99.
Picked up a router table top a couple years ago at the WW show which I have mounted next to my table saw with an Incra fence system. Have heard good feedback on the ease of use of the lifts (variety of brands) but they are mighty proud of them and I just haven't pulled the trigger on one. Maybe this year.......lol


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Viking, stop by and check it out some time when you have some cash laying around. You'll get one soon after playing with it. Expensive as all get out but well worth it. Rockler had a combo deal for the table/fence/mitre package. The lift is part of that table, not an option. I looked at some of the other tables, then I had to add a lift, fence and everything else and the price was right back up where this one was, well almost. I was also having a hard time w/ the Porter Cable 3hp router at $350 then I ended up upgrading it to the VS Milwaukee 3.5hp. I'll may never be rich but I'll have nice tools to play with in my self made missery. 
later, biggreen


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

May have to take you up on that. There is a guy on CL trying to sell a table with lift but he wants almost as much as you can buy one for on the internet. I can get a pretty good deal on the lift on eBay but then I have to cut a hole in my table to fit etc. but that may be the route I take. Are you pleased with the lift itself?


----------

